# Albany, NY Herf?



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Looking to start an Albany, NY Herf. Seeing how much interest there is I already have a couple of attendees. here's the email... or just post here

[email protected]

check out my humidor pics if you like... 
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php?photo=1019

whos wine? what wine? where the hell did I dine?


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Ken, I'd be interested! Just let me know when and where and I'll try to make it. We are also having a North East/New England Herf at the Mohegan Sun Casino on July 30th. PaulMac is planning a Pre-Herf Barbque at his Residence not far from the Mohegan. As of right now, Myself, Paulmac, Horrorview, Johnnycashfan and Possibly some other gorillas's plan on being there.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Thurm, Not much of a reply here but still am intersted in a Herf in the Albany Area.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I noticed a few new NY upstaters and decided to give this thread a bump any interest??? Maybe a meeting upstairs at Habana Premium?


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure Ken when's a good time for ya?


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Figure out a date and time and I'll take the road trip up :z


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

this will take some planning I'll get back to yall now that I have some participation. Probably monday as I have to factor schedules.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Guys, how far is Albany from Toronto, Canada? I would love to make it.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Starting from: Toronto, ON 
Arriving at: Albany, NY 
Distance: 385.2 miles Approximate Travel Time: 6 hours 16 mins

Give me a specific direction and I'll get you a more accurate picture


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Jay said:


> Starting from: Toronto, ON
> Arriving at: Albany, NY
> Distance: 385.2 miles Approximate Travel Time: 6 hours 16 mins
> 
> Give me a specific direction and I'll get you a more accurate picture


Thanks Jay. I guess I have to wait for a Buffalo, NY Herf. Albany is a bit too far.


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

bump...I know this is an 05 thread...perhaps we have more Albany NY members now?


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

kenstogie said:


> Maybe a meeting upstairs at Habana Premium?


Habana is having some rollers come in on 2/3/07 :ss


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Good Idea perhaps another day (I'll be out of town on 3 Feb, damn job) Suggestions?


----------

